# Uber email asking to explain 1-star rating



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

I got an email from one of Uber's offices asking me to provide more details on a recent trip where I rated the client 1 star (a rarity for me). This wasn't the first time where I gave out a 1-star rating, but it was the first time Uber reached out to ask why. I was pleasantly shocked. Has anyone else gotten similar emails?


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

I have only given 1 in over 500 rides. I was never asked why. It is nice that Uber may be trying to take out a bad passanger.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

buster11xx said:


> I have only given 1 in over 500 rides. I was never asked why. It is nice that Uber may be trying to take out a bad passanger.


100% no, uber trying take out driver lol


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I gave so many 1 star and never got an email.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> I got an email from one of Uber's offices asking me to provide more details on a recent trip where I rated the client 1 star (a rarity for me). This wasn't the first time where I gave out a 1-star rating, but it was the first time Uber reached out to ask why. I was pleasantly shocked. Has anyone else gotten similar emails?


No, but it is encouraging to hear that Uber may be listening (at least some of the time).


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

haji said:


> I gave so many 1 star and never got an email.


I think you are the best driver after 5900 trips but be carefully uber always take out who make good money lol


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Ara said:


> 100% no, uber trying take out driver lol


My guess is that you are at least close to being correct. It was probably the customer's first trip on Uber and when the next driver (2nd trip) said "Wow....did something happen during your last trip....the driver only rated you a one?" The customer wrote Uber for an explanation.....and Uber with a constant eye on their bottom line....immediately wrote the OP for more details. Wouldn't be too surprised if Uber doesn't change the passenger's rating from the 1 that the OP gave them. 
Just Uber looking out for it's drivers.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

UBER ONLY LOOKING FOR MAKE MONEY ,DOSENT CARE ABOUT DRIVER MAKE MONEY OR NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I believe this happens when the rider also one stars a driver and then makes a complaint to Uber. They want to get the driver's version of events.

It's not simply because you one starred the rider.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I would just say he smelled like a bum's nutsock and you couldn't rate him any higher


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> I got an email from one of Uber's offices asking me to provide more details on a recent trip where I rated the client 1 star (a rarity for me). This wasn't the first time where I gave out a 1-star rating, but it was the first time Uber reached out to ask why. I was pleasantly shocked. Has anyone else gotten similar emails?


Were curious why you rated them a 1


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

And can you tell us why you gave the rider 1* rating??


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

jakob said:


> And can you tell us why you gave the rider 1* rating??


It's sort of a long story, but suffice it to say that the passenger was being difficult in the beginning. Interestingly enough, things turned out well in the end, but I'd already given the client the rating that I gave.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

buster11xx said:


> I have only given 1 in over 500 rides. I was never asked why. It is nice that Uber may be trying to take out a bad passanger.


That was similar to how I started. I also told them in my reply that I would've been more than happy to explain why I gave certain passengers a 1-star rating. Out of probably close to 1300 rides, I have probably given out like 5.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Ara said:


> 100% no, uber trying take out driver lol


I highly doubt that will ever happen. I'm one of their best drivers. And they know it.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> No, but it is encouraging to hear that Uber may be listening (at least some of the time).


One can only hope.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

puber said:


> he smelled like a bum's nutsock


Puber you really oughtta quit sniffing bums' (& Paxs') nutsacks!
Hehehe!


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> It's sort of a long story, but suffice it to say that the passenger was being difficult in the beginning. Interestingly enough, things turned out well in the end, but I'd already given the client the rating that I gave.


Once again, doesn't add up or make sense.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

kalo said:


> Once again, doesn't add up or make sense.


Maybe I should draw a diagram for you.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> Maybe I should draw a diagram for you.


That would help.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> It's sort of a long story, but suffice it to say that the passenger was being difficult in the beginning. Interestingly enough, things turned out well in the end, but I'd already given the client the rating that I gave.


That's not how ratings work, buddy. You only get to rate the passenger at the end of the trip, so claiming you had already rated the passenger doesn't pass muster.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> That's not how ratings work, buddy. You only get to rate the passenger at the end of the trip, so claiming you had already rated the passenger doesn't pass muster.


After the passenger exited my vehicle, I ended the trip and rated the client. After I went back online, it turned out that they forgot something in my car, so I had to go back. That's when we talked briefly about the trip, at which point I would've considered giving them a different rating. So, when I say that things turned out well in the end, I'm talking about the overall experience with that passenger, not just the actual trip. I know how the rating system works.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> After the passenger exited my vehicle, I ended the trip and rated the client. After I went back online, it turned out that they forgot something in my car, so I had to go back. That's when we talked briefly about the trip, at which point I would've considered giving them a different rating. So, when I say that things turned out well in the end, I'm talking about the overall experience with that passenger, not just the actual trip. I know how the rating system works.


Ok. Are you ready to divulge the super secret details yet?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> After the passenger exited my vehicle, I ended the trip and rated the client. After I went back online, it turned out that they forgot something in my car, so I had to go back. That's when we talked briefly about the trip, at which point I would've considered giving them a different rating. So, when I say that things turned out well in the end, I'm talking about the overall experience with that passenger, not just the actual trip. I know how the rating system works.


You said that it all worked out in the end, which clearly implied that there must have been some positive interaction after you gave the monostar rating. Seemed very clear to me!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

This old man rates Uber - Not the passengers unless they are complete Schmucks for what ever reason that pisses me off.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

buster11xx said:


> I have only given 1 in over 500 rides. I was never asked why. It is nice that Uber may be trying to take out a bad passanger.


Yeah, they're nothing if not caring.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

I rate only 1 stAr or 5 star so simple. Ever wanna drive them again or never and neither should any other driver


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

do you hide your ratings from the passangers? or do it in front of them?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> do you hide your ratings from the passangers? or do it in front of them?


For insurance purposes (and greed) the passengers are completely out of the car and the doors are closed before I end the trip. How could I do it in front of them?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I believe this happens when the rider also one stars a driver and then makes a complaint to Uber. They want to get the driver's version of events.
> 
> It's not simply because you one starred the rider.


Do you really believe that Uber wants to get the drivers side of the story? I wish I could have a glass half full attitude like yours. Seriously, Uber has beaten me down too many times.


----------

